# When would you need Mater private or Blackrock?



## IrishRain (8 Jan 2013)

My VHI renewal is too expensive thsi year and I'm considering moving to a plan that does not have cover for the Mater Private or Blackrock clinics.

Is this mad or can any proceedure carried out in one of the High Tech hospitals be done elsewhere without the menu choices or decor?


----------



## pinkyBear (9 Jan 2013)

Both hospitals do major cardiac surgery. That would be one consideration.


----------



## IrishRain (9 Jan 2013)

I know they do Major Cardiac but would that surgery not be available in another public hospital.  

I'm between the GloHealth Better plan which has 90% cover in those High Tech hospital and the VHI PMI 1711 plan which does not cover those hospitals but does have cover for gp visits.


----------



## pinkyBear (9 Jan 2013)

These private hospitals I think are the only ones doing cardiac surgery, but with insurance you can still go (semi)private or private in a public hospital.


----------



## huskerdu (9 Jan 2013)

I am fairly sure that cardiac surgery is available in other hospitals, but one of the reasons that people pay for the plans to cover Mater Private and Blackrock is to have access to cardiac surgery with no delays. 

I am in the same position as the OP and given my age and health, my risk of needing a bypass or similar surgery any time soon is very low, I can't justify paying for the plans that cover them.


----------

